

Turn Your PC into a DVD Ripping Monster (Linux Version) - pavs
http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2008/03/26/turn-your-pc-into-a-dvd-ripping-monster-linux-version/

======
pmjordan
dvd::rip is a decent piece of software and all, but to be honest I think 99%
of people here could type 'rip dvd linux' into google, so I'm not entirely
sure how a simple how-to warrants a post to HN.

There, I've done it. I've degenerated into bashing the quality of submissions
here too now.

